# Demented Rats ..



## gozz (May 9, 2009)

Hetty said:


> Wow! do they stay hairless funcouple?
> 
> They might have short lifespans because of the blue in them, not the hairless. Blues are known to have short lives and die suddenly. How long do the hairless tend to live?


Colour dosnt affect life span it cant ,thats like saying a blue dog dies early or a african passes away before an asian because of a colour cheers,


----------



## funcouple (May 9, 2009)

Hetty said:


> Wow! do they stay hairless funcouple?
> 
> They might have short lifespans because of the blue in them, not the hairless. Blues are known to have short lives and die suddenly. How long do the hairless tend to live?


 the albinos stayed hairless. the blue ended up with very fine short hair, alittle like a velet pup. the blue live for 6 weeks. the albinos have lived between 3-8 weeks


----------



## Noongato (May 9, 2009)

Anyone else bred retarded rats?


----------



## Hsut77 (May 9, 2009)

Anyone got any two-toned rats? I spotted one of my weaners today, it is an Agouti hooded but with a big Cinnamon spot on its back. Will have to see what happens.


----------



## Hetty (May 9, 2009)

gozz said:


> Colour dosnt affect life span it cant ,thats like saying a blue dog dies early or a african passes away before an asian because of a colour cheers,



Blue rats have a problem that causes their blood not to clot, so they die of internal bleeding. Rats that carry blue (blue is recessive) have also died of this problem. It occurs with most blue rats. The problem hasn't been bred out, and may not be able to be bred out.

A lot of colours have genetic problems that decrease lifespan, not just with rats, but with other animals too. Overseas, black eyed whites often get megacolon (and die), because it is pleiotropic it can not be bred out, same as lethal white in horses, and white cats that are deaf.

Cheers.


----------



## Noongato (May 10, 2009)

Ok, im one of the weirdos that keeps snakes but also has a appreciation for rats. I dont much like mice, but im always giving homes to rats in need.
Anyways, i wanted to see what sort of deformaties etc that yous have had in rat breeding colonies. Im interested in a pet sort of veiw of the different colours and breeds etc.
I picked a little one up today, he is semi-hairless, he doesnt seem too healthy, but i will give him a chance and see how he goes.


----------



## Noongato (May 10, 2009)

View attachment 90207
View attachment 90208
View attachment 90209

View attachment 90210


----------



## Hetty (May 10, 2009)

Looks like a double rex going through a moult. I think that's about the age they do that. I stay away from rexes because I've found them not to be as hardy as standard coated rats.

The only deformity I've bred is a rat with one eye and one with no eyes. I've got a few different varieties though. I've got black eyed whites (white rats with black eyes), ruby eyed whites and odd eyed whites (which you could call a deformity I guess), variegateds, blazes and downunders.

Odd eyed white-






Variegated (and blazed)-





Blazed (sorry about the quality)-








(this guy is an adult now)

Downunder-


----------



## funcouple (May 10, 2009)

mid you have seen my hairless rats. ive bred them in albino and blue. but they seen to have a short life span. im working on trying to get them to live alittle longer. mid you can post the picture you have of mine if you wish


----------



## Noongato (May 10, 2009)

Wow Hetty! I want one of each, especially the varigated, thats gorgeous. Hehe

Funcouples hairless rats:-

View attachment 90215


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 10, 2009)

theyd make some nice food,.


----------



## Hetty (May 10, 2009)

Wow! do they stay hairless funcouple?

They might have short lifespans because of the blue in them, not the hairless. Blues are known to have short lives and die suddenly. How long do the hairless tend to live?


----------



## Lonewolf (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh wow i didn't think we had hairless rats in Aus! Funky!


----------



## wranga (Jul 7, 2009)

yep their here in aus. right in my garage


----------



## Lonewolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol seriously?


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 7, 2009)

My carpets won't like the hairless rats. The raw skin sticks to their teeth. They prefer a bit of fur so they can manouver their teeth through it.


----------



## leighroyaus (Jul 7, 2009)

ANYONE know where you can buy these hairless rats??


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 7, 2009)

My friend breeds rats then sells them to his cousin who breeds snakes quite a good little buisness he has since his male is always ready to get jiggy with it and his female has a great percentage birth rate


----------



## Emmalicious (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL anyone seen Witches? the hairless rats look just the like queen witch when she turns into a rat LOL


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 16, 2009)

we breed rats and mice for a large supplier thats very well known publicly. We have bred tailless mice, hairless mice, and mini mice


----------



## centralian11 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Blaze Rats*

Thought you may like to see our newest blaze baby. When we get a few more we will be selling them.


----------



## gman78 (Jul 17, 2009)

I want some hairless...
Where do i get them from?


----------

